# How to fix the mechatronic unit?



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

So for those that don't have warranty for whatever reason. I say we should figure this out. Ive been reading for several days anything I could find on the DSG Mechatronic unit. I've seen a few change their units themselves and one brave guy also will try to disassemble the unit to see what could possibly be wrong.
I say maybe some good techs,transmission specialist, eletronic specialist etc. could shed some light on this issue.
In most cases we know that the TCM throws code: 18227 - Pressure Control Valve 2 (N216): Open or Short to Ground P1819 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent. 
By very simple deduction, there is a problem with power going to this valve.
As you can see on page 30 of this document:
http://www.arinahnell.com/othe...E.pdf
There is a circuit board ( identified as *B* on the picture). Maybe the solder or somehow a crack in the board would explain the issue.
IMPORTANT: I will test with vagcom again, but 2 days ago I could read Volts and Amps values of Solenoids #1 and 2 using Vagcom in TCM.
When the codes are cleared both solenoids show Volts and Amp values normally stable. If you shift to D and wait 10 secs you will get the PRNDS flash of death and you can clearly see the value of Amp. of Solenoid #2 drop to 0.00Amp.
Which makes me think, why is there power at first and then the it is cutt to throw code Open or short to ground?
I will try this week to take out the mechatronics unit and see if there is any sign of dammage or somehow try to understand the issue.
As of my understanding...
18227 - Pressure Control Valve 2 (N216): Open or Short to Ground P1819 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent. 
Means that when the TCM tests or uses Valve N216 it either malfunctions ( doesn't open/close or is simply stuck). The TCM reacts by cutting power to it and throwing a code.
Does anybody know if this code really is an electronic fault or could be mechanical?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (rafboy_pl)*

You're brave dude!.... My limited knowledge of DSG/VagCom will be of no use to you but the issue is very important to me since my new Wolfsburg is having symptoms. Otherwise I am a very knowledgeable mechanic...

_Quote, originally posted by *rafboy_pl* »_ By very simple deduction, there is a problem with power going to this valve. Which makes me think, why is there power at first and then the it is cutt to throw code Open or short to ground?Means that when the TCM tests or uses Valve N216 it either malfunctions ( doesn't open/close or is simply stuck). The TCM reacts by cutting power to it and throwing a code.?
 
I believe that you are on to something here. It's important to see if others are having the same failure codes or not. Also, if any of the mechanical components of the Mechatronic unit fails, it makes complete sense that the power to it would be terminated in order to save the tranny from any further damage... thus tripping the "flash of death".
However, it's this exact scenario that should be brought to the attention of the NHTSA. If the system fails while at highway speeds, or someone becomes stranded in bad weather, etc... it could be dangerous. Please go to the Board and cast your vote... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4460007 and please keep us updated on your progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (rafboy_pl)*

hi, any update on this issue?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (rafboy_pl)*

How to fix a mechatronic unit?









or


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (VWRedux)*

Redux I sure hope that you don't go to the extreme of the first photo.








I'm about to order a MK6 GTI as soon as I can, wish me luck as I go for an adventure in the DSG world.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (tagsvags)*

Oh boy!..... Hope VW has been paying attention for your sake.


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (rafboy_pl)*

Well I have identified my culprit. I have a 2006 TDI Jetta with the DSG transmission with a solenoid (N88) or shift solenoid B that is definitely bad. The problem is I can not find a replacement for an Mechatronic solenoid for a 2006 DSG transmission. The dealer is only trying to sell me the whole Mechatronic Unit. Stinks. 
However, I have found a company that sells in bulk http://www.vultex.net/archives/83 but they will not sell me just a couple of solenoids much less just one.
*Does anyone know where to purchase.* I have asked Vultex for resellers but they have not replied to my request.

MSM


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (msmcada)*

Sorry, can't help you there... isn't your car still under warranty?


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

msmcada, I've contacted a re-manufactruing company who specialise in all things to do with motor vehicles. Shall post their reply when I have one.


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

Reply from Vultex..
'Hello,
Thank you for the inquiry.
As far as I know, we are the only ones who offer these items right now. However, you can try at the dealer. Reagrds, Ariel Vultex'


_Modified by mrlapou at 5:36 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (VWRedux)*

Unfortunately it has over 100K and is out of warranty.


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (mrlapou)*

Thanks for the reply Ariel. 
The dealer will not sell just some solenoids only the whole Mechatronic unit. $$$$... Please let me know if you find re-manufacturing or reseller of your solenoids that I can contact to purchase... Please!
Thanks,
MSM


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (msmcada)*

UPDATE: msmcada how did you test your solenoid? How do you know for sure that it's the solenoid? As for my part, it took me 2 days of hard work under the car to fix my DSG. The problem was the stupid plastic part that has all the conectors in it giving signals to the solenoids. I glued it with hard cement glue because there was a crack. And it's been working for a week now. The only problem is... It's not like before. The gears sometimes slip,lurch or I hear a loud clik noise when the car downshifts. Maybe it's just a matter of adaptation with vagcom or not enough oil in the tranny. But at least It works. 
As for your search for the solenoid... I hope you find what your looking for and I can't understand why it would fail in the first place. I am still scared of taking the highway. All this situation makes me really angry. How could this happend. I am really considering going manual next vdub I get. Guys if you don't hav warranty. Don't just buy a new mechatronics try to figure out what is the prolem. In my case it was the plastic. But there is a TSB on the issue on how vw techs should fix it.


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (rafboy_pl)*

rafboy_pl, it all started with the PRNDS flash of death as you indicated in your original post and the check engine light coming on. 
I started with running the codes when the check engine light came on and it keep pointing to a bad/stuck solenoid (solenoid B) every time. So after discovering the cost of VW repairing, by only replacing the mechatronic unit I decided to look for this solenoid. Two week ago I tore down the front cover of the transmission to gain access the mechatronic unit and after testing all the solenoids I discover one solenoid is stuck closed/open not sure which is which on the valve. You can force the solenoid unstuck to only engage again and it sticks. All other solenoids are engaging and disengaging properly. 
I downloaded a PDF document the identified all the different solenoids and function on the mechatronic unit and the one that is acting up happens to be solenoid B on the diagram. Kinda confirms the culprit....
But getting a replacement has been a pain.. no luck yet...
MSM



_Modified by msmcada at 7:14 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## rafboy_pl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (msmcada)*

I tip my hat to you sir! Good work. Just curious to know what code you got for the stuck solenoid. I have discovered that it's usually solenoid N216 that fails. I wonder why. As for your issue I would really try to get that solenoid unstuck if I were you. I find I odd that a solenoid that is actually in tranny fluid all the time actually jammed. It really pisses me off. How coul this happend. Why so many dsg are failling. I fixed my tranny but it still isn't the same. The car downshifts badly, hard upshifts. It really makes me want to go manual


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (rafboy_pl)*

_Modified by tagsvags at 11:21 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (rafboy_pl)*

rafboy_pl, it was code P0776 and solenoid N88 for me. I can get the solenoid unstuck but it will not last. After a couple of engagements it sticks again. I have thought about opening up the solenoid but it will not be an easy task. The solenoid is encased in like 1/16 of a inch metal with tabs folded down in three spot on the back of the solenoid.
Just wish I could obtain one, I know it will fix the transmission....
http://docs.google.com/View?do...hl=en
MSM

_Modified by msmcada at 8:10 AM 7-17-2009_


_Modified by msmcada at 8:20 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

Have you guys tried cannibalizing old mech.units from your local auto recyclers (junk yards) in an effort to find that solenoid you need? 
Spent some time yesterday with a few VW factory service reps. These guys are saying older DSG's are failing because the Mech.U.'s simply burn out... the system does not stand up very well to long baths in super hot fluid day after day... but the reason for the new ones failing is a "software glitch"... that Mecha.U.'s made after Oct. 2007 had a new firmware installed which obviously didn't work out very well... rather than dx'ing every new DSG failure, they're simply replacing the whole module. (lazy)
On the other hand... now get this.... there is talk that VW may be in the works setting up a "Mechatronic USA Repair Depot" on this side of the pond somewhere in Georgia. (This tid-bit of information comes from my service manager) This place will only service and repair Mecha.U. that have stopped working. (No public access though.)







(Hey.. sounds like an opportunity for out of work mechanical and electrical engineers out there...a new business venture, call it... *"Mechatronic's R' Us"* )








I still believe the VW DSG wasn't ready for prime time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


_Modified by VWRedux at 1:59 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

VWRedux, I have called many all around the US with no luck. There are hardly any DSG transmission available much less a mechatronic unit.
I have thought about posting something on this site looking for a bad machatronic unit that I could rob one solenoid off of, there are three of the same style on the mechatronic unit. But I think these unit are only getting replaced by the VW dealer due to firmware being flashed to match the vehicle VIN.
Walls everywhere you turn on this replacement solenoid. My bad luck.
MSM


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

Called a local auto box drive shop. Guy said he's not aware of being able to buy individual solenoids. Suggestion was new M'tronics unit for around $1500 + fitting. They have a Touran in the shop with locked up box...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (msmcada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msmcada* »_VWRedux, I have called many all around the US with no luck. There are hardly any DSG transmission available much less a mechatronic unit.
I have thought about posting something on this site looking for a bad machatronic unit that I could rob one solenoid off of, there are three of the same style on the mechatronic unit. But I think these unit are only getting replaced by the VW dealer due to firmware being flashed to match the vehicle VIN.
Walls everywhere you turn on this replacement solenoid. My bad luck.
MSM


I would bet that DSG's are going out the door to places like Ammco etc. as fast as they come in to these salvage yards, (in one whole piece)... too much demand right now. 
You've seen this SOLENOIDS AD right? http://www.business.com/direct...noids/
In the mean time, hang in there... I'll let you know what I can find here in my part of the woods....










_Modified by VWRedux at 7:00 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

Thanks.. hope you find something...
MSM


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (msmcada)*

Check this out... 
DSG trans for a 2006 A3... Not Working but has Mech. U.
Beltsville Auto Wrecking 1-800-249-1681
Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

You are awesome! I just tried calling and must already be closed for the day. I will try in the AM and Monday if not open tomorrow.
I will let you know the outcome.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## msmcada (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (msmcada)*

UPDATE: Called on that A3 DSG Transmission and the mechatronic unit is gone due to accident of vechicle.
Man I was excited and hopefull but bad luck again...
Thanks for loooking. Maybe something else will come up.
Mike


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (msmcada)*

Check out http://www.ebay.co.uk , quite a few for sale on there.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (msmcada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msmcada* »_UPDATE: Called on that A3 DSG Transmission and the mechatronic unit is gone due to accident of vechicle.
Man I was excited and hopefull but bad luck again...
Thanks for loooking. Maybe something else will come up.
Mike

Wow, when I spoke with them last Friday, the guy said the Mech. Unit was still on... did they sell it or what? The M.U. doesn't just fall off during an accident. Sorry about that. I tried.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

here's another interesting link i found for "bad mechatronics" symptoms. try to read the OP's initial post... somebody cleaned it up and made said post easier to read mid-way down the thread: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...94482


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (cheeebs)*

Wow! A float dingy of some kind...! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I envision..















Interesting new bit of information... I will cut and paste onto the appropriate thread if that's okay with you?


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

"but the reason for the new ones failing is a "software glitch"..."
VWredux
Thanks for bird dogging this... 
do you think this statement means that if you have a newer dsg a software update from say HPA, Revo or wherever would help alleviate this problem?
I have an '08 1/2 Audi A3... and I wouldn't say that it operates flawlessly... But not as bad as I've seen described.
As with most other people, it seems to work great in the morning, but after driving for a half hour of driving on the freeway a few things show up (but not consistantly)
1. Under hard acceleration (I have the apr 91 oct flash) there is a "hard" upshift between 2-3 and 3-4 everything else is smooth.
2. Coming to a stop, sometimes it shifts hard from 3-2 but not always... it seems to do it more the faster I am decelerating.
3. It barely ever will shift into 1st unless I come to a full and complete stop, but I think it has always done that.
4. Slow down shifts, I could downshift faster... especially when speed is increasing as when going down a hill and I want to ride a gear to control speed... it has done this from day one however.
5. And finally, starting... I read the motortrend article on the jetta and would have to completely agree with the reviewers of that car. The dsg can never seem to have a consistant start... once it's warmed up completely though, the following happens(but, again, not every time), At a dead stop I will lift my foot off the brake to creep forward, car will move a couple feet and it feels as though the engine is bogging down and might die, then the tranny quickly disengages. I have been able to mitigate this by "tickling" the throttle slightly to give the engine a little more oomph, same thing happens in reverse... what makes this really annoying is while at a light and it turns green and I've let go of the brake with someone in front of me, and they decide not to go right away... I don't hit the throttle to avoid hitting that person and the tranny does its thing with the disengaging. I then have to wait a couple seconds for the mech u to figure out what's going on and to re-engage before launching, where by that time, the people behind me are wondering why the jerk in the Audi is holding up traffic. Invariably this frustrates me while sitting there and I step on the gas and the clutch engages sharply with a 'wham" and I screech off. It seems to me like the unit is just taking to long to act.
I had an '09 2.0t quattro as a loaner once and it's dsg operated flawlessly. Acted like an autimatic at stop lights, super smooth takeoff and lighting fast up/dn shifts. This tells me it's posslible to get mine to behave itself so that's why I wonder if getting a software flash will help.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Zintradi)*

Hey Zin... read your post. Two things... I'm not that familiar with apr's 91 oct flash to tell how it would affect your tranny, but I will tell you that based on your #2 & #5 description of your symptoms, your DSG doesn't appear to be operating correctly... and from my experience, no flash is going to help either.... Take it in ASAP for an evaluation. (Remember, most faulty DSG/Mech.U. don't trigger any codes. VW Techline has the service team run a basic diagnostic to read DSG hydraulic pressure levels in several banks to determine their next course of action. It looks like your DSG is only now starting to have early symptoms to me.... 
I'd take it in even with the apr flash... it's mecha-nical too (Mecha-tronic) not only electronic (firmware).
Good luck and remember, please file your NHTSA report if it is malfunctioning.


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWRedux)*

report has been filed... with NHTS and CAS
so far my issues have been such that I can live with them for now...
I have filed the report and I will hold off on giving the dealer crap untill my 35k transmission service is due. at that time I'll raise hell for them to do a complete checkup.
I read the update that there are new units with the 000 part number heading here and by the time I get to 35k I thinking this whole issue will shake out a little more.
As for the apr, I have the ccta engine code which means I could only get a single program. All they will see when they hook up is the increased pressures. They would have a hard time proving that a moderate increase in horsepower caused these issues especially since if the vag-com gives them a tach history they'll see that I'm a grandpa driver for the most part also, I reported these symptoms to them well before the flash... if it comes to it, I'll just have them flash it back to stock











_Modified by Zintradi at 11:01 AM 8-5-2009_


----------



## ----Leprechaun---- (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (msmcada)*

Hallo Vortex,
I have just had my DSG die with a N215 failure







, so I have been searching for info and found this thread.
I have identified a company NTC Powertrain in Australia who developed the mechatronic unit. On their website http://www.ntcpowertrain.com.au under automotive hydraulics, they show the dsg solenoids. I don't know yet if they supply individual bits.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (----Leprechaun----)*

No they don't... not to the general public ... it's been tried but it wouldn't hurt to try them again... So based on the DSG Study Guide pdf on the top of this thread I'm sure you know that you are suffering from a failed N215 Pressure Control Valve 1 for Clutch K1... VW has been replacing MU's here in the states like crazy with mixed results... 
good luck.


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (VWRedux)*

I haven't seen this question asked... But doesn't the mitsu Evo 10 have a DSG tranny? are there any issues being raised on that versions mechatronic unit?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (Zintradi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zintradi* »_I haven't seen this question asked... But doesn't the mitsu Evo 10 have a DSG tranny? are there any issues being raised on that versions mechatronic unit?

Yes they do... it's called the SST or sport shift transmission... and yes they are having similar issues.... many failures but not as many as VW because they just haven't sold as many.


----------



## Zintradi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (VWRedux)*

well in a weird sort of way, I'm glad i got an A3 instead of an Evo...
at the time when I was shopping I was bound a determined to get a car with flappy paddles (don't ask me why, dreams of whipping though the cascades like an f1 driver) and the evo was on my list...
if I had gotten that and had these same issues fat chance on anything ever getting fixed... at least I have a letter from Audi so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ----Leprechaun---- (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (VWRedux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRedux* »_No they don't... not to the general public ... it's been tried but it wouldn't hurt to try them again... So based on the DSG Study Guide pdf on the top of this thread I'm sure you know that you are suffering from a failed N215 Pressure Control Valve 1 for Clutch K1... VW has been replacing MU's here in the states like crazy with mixed results... 
good luck. 

I only read about the Isreali company above refusing to supply, not NTC. 
I am suffering the European issue: "Oh Sir, We have *never* seen that fault before". As each Euro country has its own importer the number of cases seen by each is relatively small (manuals are more popular), hence no collective response is possible on the scale of the US approach. Handily (for VAG), the reference to the US cases is dismissed because of the (insignificant) differences in the vehicle specs EU vs US. 
As a side note, the Lamborghinis, the Bugatti Veyron, and the Bentleys all have the same DSG technology, but the failure rates of mechatronic units for those are not widely publicised.
Nissan GTR has the same system as VAG vehicles, so only time will tell on their reliability.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: How to fix the mechatronic unit? (----Leprechaun----)*


_Quote, originally posted by *----Leprechaun----* »_
Nissan GTR has the same system as VAG vehicles, so only time will tell on their reliability.

There were a rash of GTR's transmission failures when owners used the factory supplied launch controls, and Nissan was not honoring warranty on them, costing the owner over $20k in repair bills.
In the following year, they removed launch control, then later on, added it back on, but will warrant the transmission only if launch control is used with their stability control.


----------



## shefflandaff (Apr 8, 2015)

*in desperate need of a mechatronic unit gti Mk6*

can anyone please please advise where i can urgently buy a Mechatronic unit - used or new (not dealer new as a bit pricey) for my Golf gti 6 
its out of all plan and used a bit for dragg racing guessing hence the problem ,any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## GreaseMonk3y (Feb 1, 2015)

shefflandaff said:


> can anyone please please advise where i can urgently buy a Mechatronic unit - used or new (not dealer new as a bit pricey) for my Golf gti 6
> its out of all plan and used a bit for dragg racing guessing hence the problem ,any suggestions greatly appreciated


Way to go... Jumping in over 5 years later on this thread will sure help.


----------



## nick31 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is the source for solenoids used in mechatronic units:

http://www.sonnax.com/parts/1648


You only need to change mechatronic unit if the main circuitry is compromised.


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

GreaseMonk3y said:


> Way to go... Jumping in over 5 years later on this thread will sure help.


Way to go! Your first post on the board and you sh*t on somebody for not have the problem sooner! Last I checked, the thread is still open, what do you care? Somebody I know has an '08 Passat with the same problem that JUST sprang up... Guess they should have checked first to make sure they weren't late to this thread before their part crapped out on them...


----------



## Hendricks433 (Feb 11, 2017)

Just hit this issue with my 2009 A3 I bought a few months ago.

Symptoms: occasionally get a clunk when stopping and shifting 2nd to 1st. Sometimes takes a long time to go into reverse.

Got it back yesterday for the ABS module recall and today got the PRNDS flash of death. Works fine after turning it off and back on.

Got a Vagcom last week so I'm gonna plug it in tomorrow and check it out.

Initial research looks like $1400 for a mechatronics unit.


----------



## Troyrobert (Nov 10, 2016)

So I have a 2009 Jetta gli 2.0T TSI and after I replaced the valves and got it running. I went and started my car one day and when I shifted into drive or reverse it makes like a slight grinding noise like it can?t shift into gear then when I let go of the brake it doesnt move then eventually it will slam into gear. Then as long as I?m moving and driving it?s completely fine. But when I come to a complete stop and try to go again... it does the same thing... is that because of my shift solenoid being bad ? I?ve been looking for weeks trying to figure this out. And I just got my car running again after 6 months of repairing the engine . All I want to do is drive my car and enjoy like when I first got it. The engine itself only has 131xxx miles on it. Please help


----------



## speedhunter (Dec 20, 2015)

Hendricks433 said:


> Just hit this issue with my 2009 A3 I bought a few months ago.
> 
> Symptoms: occasionally get a clunk when stopping and shifting 2nd to 1st. Sometimes takes a long time to go into reverse.
> 
> ...


And how everything end ?


----------



## studio! (Mar 3, 2020)

Have a Jetta TDI with 238K miles. Bought car at 120K & serviced transmission, then at 180k and now at 238K. If I leave it outside in the cold (below 30 degrees) it takes 5-10 minutes before I really can drive. Before then it doesn't want to shift smoothly. When cold you can put it into reverse and it won't move even if you give it gas, takes 5-10 secs of giving it some gas and it might shift hard. I keep it in the garage due to this issue. My other issue is once it's warm if I give it gas (to get out of the way of other drivers and not get ran over) it may hang in the present gear, might have to shift manually until I get up to speed. I also have the issue if I try to drive it pedal to the metal it stutters doesn't want to accelerate if giving it gas. Really not sure what to do?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

studio! said:


> Have a Jetta TDI with 238K miles. Bought car at 120K & serviced transmission, then at 180k and now at 238K. If I leave it outside in the cold (below 30 degrees) it takes 5-10 minutes before I really can drive. Before then it doesn't want to shift smoothly. When cold you can put it into reverse and it won't move even if you give it gas, takes 5-10 secs of giving it some gas and it might shift hard. I keep it in the garage due to this issue. My other issue is once it's warm if I give it gas (to get out of the way of other drivers and not get ran over) it may hang in the present gear, might have to shift manually until I get up to speed. I also have the issue if I try to drive it pedal to the metal it stutters doesn't want to accelerate if giving it gas. Really not sure what to do?


Careful what threads you revive here. First off, thank you for searching but I would be mindful about advice given in such old threads. This one being ten plus years old could carry some outdated or irrelevant information that may no longer be applicable. Anyways..../PSA

Sounds like it could be clutch packs or mechatronic related. If you aren't comfortable diving in, researching, experimenting and fixing this on your own, I would find a local shop that has experience with VW/Audi models and the various dual clutch gearboxes that come in these cars. They will likely need to have the tools (VCDS or equivalent) and/or ability to do some advanced diagnostics that off-the-shelf scanners might not provide. This is necessary to read things like the various codes, parameters and measuring blocks for things like K1/K2 solenoid pressure when the issue is occurring. The good news is, these days there are a lot of solutions and information out there if you look. I would try the TDI specific forums as well.

I think some places in the EU do rebuild exchanges for mechatronic units, plus the various individual solenoids within it are available at reasonable prices compared to a entire brand-new mech unit. 

Clutches are a little more involved from what I've read. The biggest reason obviously is you need to drop the trans where as a mechatronic unit can be removed with the trans in place. Keep in mind the info below is what I've found when researching replacement for my GTI, I think your Jetta has a DQ200 which is still very similar nonetheless. There are essentially two paths to take on these. The first is an OEM kit solution that includes new clutch baskets, friction plates, steel plates, cover with seal and lock rings. The friction and steel plates come installed in brand new clutch baskets with seals/bearings. I've seen these kits (keep in mind parts only) go from about $650-$1000 for the same OEM part number. The other option is just replacing the friction and steel disks that are available aftermarket. You can replace these along with a new OEM cover with seal and lock rings for about half the price or less. While this sounds appealing, I haven't read about anyone that has gone this route but again, I've also been researching the 2.0 TSI application that came in the GTI. I would search the TDI forums. I'm sure there are some TDI fanatics with >200k on their cars that have ran into the same issue. 

If you do this on your own, I would start a new thread so you can log your progress for others. I think this forum needs a revival. As the cars these transmissions came in get older and less valuable, I think more people will be doing repairs on their own. If you've ever dropped a FWD trans to change a manual clutch the same procedure on a FWD DSG does not seem to require any additional skill or expertise from what I've read. Full disclosure, I haven't done one myself but am in the planning stages of doing clutches, DMF and limited slip diff in my GTI fully on my own. The only special tools I believe you need is a dial indicator (HF has a kit for $35) and a alignment tool/spacer for the clutch baskets (T10303 is ~$20). If you go the replacement clutch friction/steel route, you might need T10302 which is a seal tool installer and roughly ~$10.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

Grabbit said:


> Full disclosure, I haven't done one myself but am in the planning stages of doing clutches, DMF and limited slip diff in my GTI fully on my own. The only special tools I believe you need is a dial indicator (HF has a kit for $35) and a alignment tool/spacer for the clutch baskets (T10303 is ~$20). If you go the replacement clutch friction/steel route, you might need T10302 which is a seal tool installer and roughly ~$10.


For archive purposes, I ended up doing all of this work on my own. I dropped the trans, did new OEM clutch packs, new LuK dual mass flywheel, MFactory differential and a BarTek DSG cooler (larger OEM style). I considered doing my own thread but the work I did took forever (also had to replace the head and did a K04 upgrade) and I didn't document it all that well. That said, the tools I used for clutch pack replacement were:

VW Tool 10302
VW Tool 10303
HF Dial indicator
HF Trans jack
HF Engine Support Bar
Stanley Proto J250G Proto 9-Inch Lock Ring Horseshoe Washer Pliers
VAG Comm/VCDS for reading parameters and doing clutch adaption


There are a few good videos on YouTube for doing clutches. I would also buy a one-day pass to VW's erWin site and download the factory service manual. For dropping the trans or doing an aftermarket LSD install, check out Carwerks101 channel on YouTube. Knock on wood I've had no issues besides a persistent minor leak at the Mechatronics cover. Other than that she rips!


----------

